# Repressing Transfers Months Later?



## srose (Jun 20, 2008)

Can I repress a transfer months later? I think that the original press was was either not hot enough or didn't have enough pressure. 

Also, the transfers didn't start to come come off until after several washes. so I am not sure if thats the problem or if it is something else.

Any suggestions?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

yep, you can repress. use a silicon parchment paper over the print. 

if they are coming off in the wash then either the wash is too harsh or the prep was not done right. prepress the shirt to remove moisture and then press the print according to instructions. make sure your press is the right temp. 

wash inside out with cold water and line dry. do not take to the cleaners, they are too rough with garments.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Good info as always Binki

Sandy jo


----------



## mountainman1938 (Sep 3, 2010)

Another good way is to use a teflon sheet.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I find the silicon parchment works a little better.


----------



## srose (Jun 20, 2008)

...but how can you prepress to get the moisture out if the transfer has already been applied months prior?(The transfers are already on the shirts and I want to make sure the ones that aren't sold yet will not come off by repressing at a hotter temp and with higher pressure.)


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

binki said:


> I find the silicon parchment works a little better.


Are those reusable?


----------



## srose (Jun 20, 2008)

I don't know...That is what I am trying to find out.....if I can repress them to make sure they are adhered enough by adding more heat and more pressure. It sound like a post from Binki said that you can repress them.


----------



## mrmopar64 (Oct 1, 2009)

Yes you can repress them....
When he said to prepress he was talking about when you do new ones not to fix those

Good Luck
MM64


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

wormil said:


> Are those reusable?


 maybe 4 or 5 times


----------



## martin43 (May 15, 2017)

binki said:


> yep, you can repress. use a silicon parchment paper over the print.


Do you think that parchment paper is better than teflon sheets?


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

martin43 said:


> Do you think that parchment paper is better than teflon sheets?


This is going to be a matter of opinion for the most part.

We use blank un coated paper for dye sub (and Teflon sheet on top).
We use Teflon on everything else.
We have never had any issues with prints come off in over 17 years.
The only exception would have been operator error with new employees.

Some people will swear Teflon causes trouble....we have never saw that and we have 3 locations to take data from.


----------



## numbercruncher (Feb 20, 2009)

pressed lots of numbers, vinyl and plastisol transfers over the years - no problem with teflon - the sheets do wear and need to be replaced, especially with heavy use....


----------

